# Irish Setter boots



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What do you guys think of these? At this price, I think I will jump at them without waiting for a reply, but interested to know regarless. Cabela's
I searched the UWN and the only match I could find was a few comments from Bax and Loke from 2009, anything changed since?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought a pair of boots 5 years ago that look identical to the one pictured though I believe they were called something else. Of course I paid close to the original asking price of $150. I still have them although the seams are splitting out now and they are at the end of their life, but I have put some heavy miles on them in snowy, wet, muddy conditions.

My overall review of them is that they were some **** good boots. I wore mine primarily for deer and elk hunting in weather ranging from 70 degrees and dry to mid 20's with a foot of snow. I also occaisionally wore them lion hunting in the winter on those days where I knew I would be doing a lot of hiking and not much sitting and also for spring lion hunting where things go from frozen to wet and sloppy. These boots were comfortable throughout a wide temperature and condition range and stayed waterproof up until recently when the seams started splitting out.

Seeing that they are on sale, I think I'm going to order another pair and hope they do as good as my last ones.


----------

